# Ditto Command Help



## flashuni (Jun 7, 2008)

I am trying to use ditto to create zip archives of every folder inside of the main folder.

Here is what I am using right now:

ditto -c -k -X --rsrc Zip Zip.zip

I need to be able to zip multiple folders,but not in one archive in separate zip archives.

It is also important that I use ditto because it is the only way to preserve resource files (mac font files). Please HELP!

Thanks, Flashuni


----------

